# Please help me critique Chase N the Gold



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Beautiful horse. Hard to judge conformation from those photos, though. He is too young to critique in the first photo and not standing square in the second.


----------



## darahbren2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

Ok I will try to get some new ones posted of him just standing square. And thank you for the comment! I love him and think he is gorgeous too!


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

He sure is beautiful -hard to tell conformation, but his coloring is gorgeous


----------



## darahbren2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you so much! My favorite part is his blue eyes!!


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

APHA lists him as a stallion. Has he been gelded and just not reported since his original owner hasn't transferred the papers?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Show him in halter or what have you in mind? If he is a stallion the critique becomes very picky (just sayin') and he should be shown or working at something to prove himself b4 he is used for breeding.


----------



## darahbren2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

No he was gelded a while still in previous owners care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty markings. Looking 4ward to photos from the side! What do you plan to show him in?


----------



## darahbren2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

i am not sure yet. I was thinking halter, but he has some speed. Maybe reigning? I was asking for some opinions lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

We need to see side shots.. and a lot of good horses in performance don't necessarily have great conformation.. but DO have the heart and the "go" for the job. 

In racing some of the worst LOOKING horses were the best running horses.. (Exterminator, Sea Biscuit, John Henry to name a few).


----------



## darahbren2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey everyone just an update I posted a new thread on chase here because I am not knowledgable on this website lol I hope the pictures work and please let me know your thoughts!


----------

